# New learner



## stirlaq (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi All,
Just taking up game in my middle fifties.
Main 2 problems are can't seem to get loft with my 10 degree driver and I'm forever topping the iron shots. Is this all down to my address position.
Please help due to play my first round soon
Thanks 
stirlaq


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

Before i start, i'm no pro but i understand ball physics. 

If your not getting any loft with a 10 degree driver i would say your ball is too far back in your stance which would cause your driver face to be pointing down and maybe only giving you a 9 or 8 degree. In other words you would be hitting down on the ball. Try addressing your ball in line (90 degree angle) with your left big toe if your right handed or right big toe for lefties. This should hit the ball on the up swing (follow through) and give you more loft.

As for topping your irons, i still do this but it's always with my long irons 3,4 and 5. I'm sure it's caused by trying to hit the ball to hard, and for novices like us it produces a lot of body movement. I tend to straighten my back a bit which in turn lifts my upper body and therefor lifts the club's intended path and strikes the top of the ball. The best way to cure this is to practice at the driving on keeping your head and upper body still and try not to hit the ball to hard, you need to trust your swing. A nice swing and a good connection to the ball is all you need to hit long irons. Give it a try at the range.


As i said above, i'm no pro and maybe others will add to or correct what i've posted.


Good luck,

Chris.


----------



## sava001006 (Sep 23, 2007)

chiefmasterjedi said:


> Before i start, i'm no pro but i understand ball physics.
> 
> If your not getting any loft with a 10 degree driver i would say your ball is too far back in your stance which would cause your driver face to be pointing down and maybe only giving you a 9 or 8 degree. In other words you would be hitting down on the ball. Try addressing your ball in line (90 degree angle) with your left big toe if your right handed or right big toe for lefties. This should hit the ball on the up swing (follow through) and give you more loft.
> 
> ...


thanks you for the help too. I am just starting out in the world of golf too.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Much of what Chris has said is good advice, I just thought I'd add my 2 cents worth. What Chris said about teeing the ball too far back in your stance could definitely cause low trajectory shots, all the golf magazines suggest teeing the ball just off the toe on the leading foot(left or right), they also suggest using longer tees, so that at least half of the ball is above the club head at address. Teeing it forward and higher should result in your catching the ball on the up part of the swing giving you more loft.I hate to suggest this, but a higher degree driver 11/12/13 is better suited to beginner golfers. 

Now the iron problem could be just the opposite, putting the ball too far forward at address usually leads to topping of the ball, because the club is on the up part of the swing arc. 6/7/8/9/pw irons the ball should be centered in your address stance, so that your making contact at the absolute bottom of your swing arc. 3/4/5 irons are normally about an inch forward of center. Hope this helps

Del


----------



## stirlaq (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot.......driving range tonight.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I will always advise beginners to get lessons right from the start when learning golf. I think it makes a massive difference to learn the basic fundamentals correctly. The good habits you will learn will stay with you for your entire golf life. I was fortunate to get some lessons before I ever played a round and it really shows when I play with some of my mates. Most of them have never had lessons, and while they can all play well from time to time, the consistency (usually consistently bad lol) I have will usually show up on the scorecard. Some of my good mates have hideos swings and they really have no idea why they struggle to hit the ball straight. And while I don't always hit it straight either, I will do so more often than they will. Also, when I make a bad swing, I know it, I can "feel" it. The only indication most of my mates have of a poor swing is the result of the contact. And consequently, the are unable to identify what went wrong in their swing, and are thus, unable to correct it on their next swing. So I SERIOUSLY recommend getting some lessons if you can afford it.

Best of luck!


----------

